# Cat won't go to the bathroom-updated 12/18- back to normal



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,

Sorry in advance for the long post

I am having a problem with my cat and I am just hoping to find someone who has had a similar experience. The problem comes up every now and then when she is under a lot of stress. She simply stops going to the bathroom. She doesn’t go out side the litter box she just holds it.

She holds her urine as long as she can but eventually she can’t hold it any more and will let it go where ever she happens to be. She holds her stool until she needs an enema. Some times on the way to the vet, she will let loose in the carrier and that usually resolved the problem. This time she peed in the carrier but still needed the enema. The vet says there is no physical reason why she should not have been able to go herself. Her colon is normal and she has good mobility.

I always give extra fiber (canned pumpkin) and laxotone to help her go. But the problem still arises every now and then when she is under stress. This time it was caused by a stay at the cat hotel. Actually it is more like coming home from the cat hotel, because they had no problems with her and she was giving the owner purrs and kisses before we left. And they kept her on her special diet, so I know that’s not it. (this place is very good)

I have set up the feliway diffuser, provided her with two clean litter boxes and the one that was at the hotel with her as it was. I am trying the cat attract litter in one. I closed her in the bedroom with all her stuff and hoping that she will relax and take care of herself while I am at work. I may stop in at lunch time with a new litter box and maybe a new kind of litter.

The problem usually resolves itself in about a week, but I can’t stand seeing her so uncomfortable. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. If someone else has experienced this I would like to hear about it. My vet says he has never seen this before. I am looking for a cat specialist, but I can’t find any in my area. 

regards,
Brian


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sounds to me like you're doing everything you can. You've got the Feliway, clean litter, quiet place, ...I can't think of anything else. Except maybe Rescue Remedy or anti-stress medications (which may be going too far).

Maybe the sound of running water would help? It seems to affect people...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Maybe the sound of running water would help? It seems to affect people...


Believe it or not, I tried making scratching noises in the litter. She looked interested for about half a second

What is Rescue Remedy?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Woodsman said:


> Believe it or not, I tried making scratching noises in the litter. She looked interested for about half a second


She was probably wondering if you were going to go. 8O 

I've never bought it, but I think it's Bach's Rescue Remedy. (Hopefully, someone else will pipe up here)

http://www.preciouspets.org/newsletters ... s/bach.htm
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... cleid=1360


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would not get a new box or new litter...keep the familiar things around her. New stuff/change stresses cats out. I'm not sure how to help you to get her to pee. Another alternative for the pooping is Slippery Elm. You can try the syrup recipe at the end of this article:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=lib ... lipperyelm

Some hairball remedy or vaseline might help as well...lubrication :lol:

For the future, I would recommend hiring a cat sitter and keeping her in her own home when you go away. Much less stressful than a kennel, even a really nice one.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Well this morning was over 24 hours since the last time she urinated, so I called the vet and they said to bring her in right away. I loaded her up in the carrier and by time be arrived she had emptied her bladder and practically flooded the carrier. I brought her home. She obviously was holding it for a long time.

I think she’s just messing with me now.

Seriously though, I think if I just waited a few more hours she would of let go on her own. I just spoke to the vet and made a follow-up appointment for Friday if things don’t improve. 

In the past this situation has always resolved it self with a week or so. It just seems like forever when we’re actually going through it. For now I am just going to act as if everything is normal. I need to somehow convince her that I am nice and relaxed so she can relax too. Or is that crazy talk?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Woodsman said:


> For now I am just going to act as if everything is normal. I need to somehow convince her that I am nice and relaxed so she can relax too. Or is that crazy talk?


Sounds right to me. If you're stressed about it, she'll know and it'll add to her stress. Keep us posted. Glad she peed.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Cat won't go to the bathroom-updated 12/12*



Woodsman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry in advance for the long post
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can use colostrum?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Well she’s finally back to normal. After 2 trips to the vet, 2 enema’s and trying every trick on the book to get Kit to go, I decided that she was just going to have to work things out on her own. I monitored her health, but did nothing else. In the middle of the night she started to freak out. I could tell she really had to urinate, but was desperate to hold it. 10 minutes later she jumped on the bed and peed. She then ran away and I found her cowering in the bathroom closet. I gently scratched her chin and told her I am glad she finally went on her own and maybe next time she could try for the litter box. I then left her alone and went about the business of cleaning up and pouring a ton of nature’s miracle on the mattress (she was holding it for a looooooong time 8O ).

Not 2 hours latter she peed again, in the litter box. And just like that she’s back to normal. Weird. 

The only thing I can think of is that after being away she felt the instinctive need to scent mark, but was trained never to go outside the liter box (I think she was mistreated in her former home). Perhaps the conflict just sort short-circuited her brain for a while.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update!
you are such a good mommy, "try for the litter box next time" drew a huge smile on my face  
I am glad she is doing better.. she was miss treated before? Ouch :x


----------

